# Rhinestone Size Sorter?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Ever experienced that sinking feeling when you realize that you've just mixed up two sizes of the same colour stones together? 

Is there a quick solution like a size sorter? Maybe a type of seive that would allow SS8 through and leave the SS10s in the seive.

I'm sure many of you will know what I mean 

Cheers

John


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Unfortunately yes. Find a strainer or screen wire that has holes big enough for the smallest size to go through. Another option involves buying a drawer unit on wheels that has a mesh top. The holes are just right for ss6s. Now it they could just come up with a color sorter, I would be happy.


----------

